# Yellowed leaves on Oncidium Intergenic Allience



## Corndog (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi:

I need some input. Yesterday I notice that 1 of 5 existing leaves on my Oncidium Intergenic Allience had turned yellow. This morning 4 more leaves had yellowed overnight, with a single remaining green leaf. It's potted in bark in a clay pot; growing under florescent lights. Can anyone tell me what is going on?

Thanks,

elizbeth


----------



## Marco (Nov 13, 2007)

did you check the roots?


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 13, 2007)

How about the pseudobulbs? Are they firm and green, or yellow? mushy?


----------



## Corndog (Nov 13, 2007)

I have not pulled it out of the bark to check the roots. The bulbs a are firm and green, but shriveled. They have been this way since I got it in the summer.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 13, 2007)

Corndog said:


> I have not pulled it out of the bark to check the roots. The bulbs a are firm and green, but shriveled. They have been this way since I got it in the summer.


Shriveled bulbs are a sign the plant is not getting enough water. However, the cause could be overwatering which rots the roots and therefore make them unable to transfer water to the pseudobulbs and leaves. That's why it's important to look at the roots. If the roots are whitish and dry, they are probably not being watered as frequently as desired. But if the roots are dark and mushy, they've probably rotted.


----------



## MoreWater (Nov 14, 2007)

If the current roots are not great, then watch for new growth. The coolest thing about sympodials with pseudobulbs is that they give you another chance. When the new growth starts putting out roots, make sure you treat them right and all will be well.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 14, 2007)

I don't do pseudobulbs, in general, for that reason; over/underwatering both can kill.


----------

